# Snapped off brake bleed nipple



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

Title says it all. Was bleeding brakes and put a bit too much pressure on one of the nipples and snapped it off almost flush with the caliper. Is there an easy way to remove it or is the caliper toast? Thanks.


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

depends if this was loosening or tightening. if loosening, then i suggest a new caliper. it's much easier. if tightening, then you may be able to sneak it out with an extractor. i suggest one like this design. 


df


----------



## agn7786 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm new here, so hello to everyone.

I got the exact same problem, but with 3 bleed nipples! I wanted to bleed my brakes and one by one they just kept snapping off. After 3 snapped off I didn't even bother with the 4th one. I was using as little force as possible and was trying to turn them gently but they just snapped right off. My callipers are really rusty and old, probably haven't been changed ever since the car was new (2002). 

I'm really not in a position to be replacing all brake callipers and would prefer to leave them as is. 

My main question here is, since they snapped right off without even turning a bit and are sealed in place by rust, there is no brake fluid leaking or anything, the brakes are working fine, would it be dangerous if I left them broken off, but sitting tight, at least for a few months? Or can this cause brake failure in any way?


----------



## VDO (May 10, 2014)

Snap On have reverse drill bits. Perfect for getting out smaller problems like a bleed nipple. Just don't go too big or you'll mangle the thread.


----------



## Kist2001 (Dec 22, 2014)

I know this is old but I believe a brake shop can weld a nut to the broken part and remove the stuck bolt.


----------



## ol' grouch (Dec 27, 2014)

Kist2001 said:


> I know this is old but I believe a brake shop can weld a nut to the broken part and remove the stuck bolt.


Just replacing is the way to go. I've done brakes for nearly 50 years. If the bleeder breaks off, you have interior rust and the cylinder or caliper is probably junk. Usually to the point of not being rebuildable. A bit more money but less aggravation as you won't be buying a rebuild kit you may not be able to use anyway.


----------

